
Clark Glymour on philosophy and its relation to science - Schiphol
http://www.3ammagazine.com/3am/bayes-arrows/
======
ArtWomb
For more thorough background on Hume, Reichenbach, and the primacy of
inference, see the newly published Encyclopedia of Philosophy article on
Wesley Salmon:

[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/wesley-
salmon/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/wesley-salmon/)

